

AppSumo Free Friday: Discover how Patrick McKenzie automates his marketing - jqueryin
http://www.appsumo.com/?r=Kn4j

======
jqueryin
I'm pretty excited about this one myself as I'm just getting into the guts of
AdWords campaign management. Patrick, as many of you are aware, is the creator
of Bingo Card Creator and is the infamous patio11 on here.

